# Cub LTX 1046 vt not starting?



## just_ducky (Aug 24, 2013)

synopsis of problem - 3 year old LTX 1046 vt. Was mowing along fine today on level ground, when I heard the PTO disengage (blades stopped turning). This has happened a few times in the last year, and all I've done is popped the PTO switch out of gear, then into gear, and it starts right up. I tried that, but nothing happened this time. So I shut it down where it sat, and looked everything over as best I can. I found nothing unusual, so I attempted to start it back up. Turned the switch, and nothing...not a click, no lights on the dash, nothing. Tried to jump it...nothing. Tried to look through the manual for guidance, but frankly those manuals are just about pointless anymore. Anyone have any ideas that I should try before I take it in for repair, and spend bigger bucks?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like you have a loose or broken connection on the PTO. You eluded to it by stating that this has happened in the past. I'd look at the PTO switch as the culprit. If a PTO circuit is open when you shut the tractor off, the starter will not engage until that switch is closed. Inspect the wires leading to it for a loose connection if you don't find any, I'd consider replacing the switch.


----------



## just_ducky (Aug 24, 2013)

Argee said:


> Sounds like you have a loose or broken connection on the PTO. You eluded to it by stating that this has happened in the past. I'd look at the PTO switch as the culprit. If a PTO circuit is open when you shut the tractor off, the starter will not engage until that switch is closed. Inspect the wires leading to it for a loose connection if you don't find any, I'd consider replacing the switch.


I figured that too, so I tore it down enough to get at the PTO switch. Nothing obviously wrong like a loose connection. So yeah, possibly the switch itself is bad? I have no way of checking that myself. Still doing some looking, but I'll probably have to take it to my local lawn mower repair guy.


----------



## GearedSteam (Nov 26, 2013)

just_ducky said:


> I figured that too, so I tore it down enough to get at the PTO switch. Nothing obviously wrong like a loose connection. So yeah, possibly the switch itself is bad? I have no way of checking that myself. Still doing some looking, but I'll probably have to take it to my local lawn mower repair guy.


You probably already figured it out but there is a fuse that is blown, replace it and test again.


----------

